# [Extreme Test] Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition



## McZonk (16. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​_*In Zusammenarbeit mit PC Games Hardware hat die Braunschweiger Firma Alphacool einen Wasserkühler für die  GPU entwickelt. Wie sich der HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition im Vergleich zum Standardkühler einer HD 4870 schlägt, zeigen wir euch in diesem Artikel. Zudem stellen wir euch wichtige Praxistipps zusammen und erläutern den Umbau Schritt für Schritt anhand eines Videos.*_

* Da der HF 38 Missouri PCGH-Edition in Zusammenarbeit mit PC Games Hardware entstanden ist, tritt der Kühler seinen heutigen Test außer Konkurrenz an. Eine Wertung des Produktes findet daher nicht statt.*

 *Warum ein GPU-only-Kühler?*Der große Vorteil des GPU-only-Kühlers liegt in seiner umfangreichen Kompatibilität. Komplettkühler sind speziell auf die jeweilige Karte zugeschnitten und können nach einem Wechsel nicht wiederverwendet werden. Dies trifft auf den Missouri nicht zu. Er bietet mit zwei unterschiedlichen Blenden eine Kompatibilität zu fast allen Grafikkarten nach Referenzdesign. So lässt sich beispielsweise auch schon die brandaktuelle HD5800-Serie von AMD/Ati mit dem HF 38 Missouri PCGH-Edition kühlen.​ *Lieferumfang*Nebst dem Kühler selbst finden sich auch Schraubadapter von den im Kühler eingearbeiteten 3/8 Zoll-Gewinden auf das gängigere 1/4 Zoll Format im Lieferumfang. Auch ein passender Inbus-Schlüssel für Blendenwechsel und Kühlermontage ist bereits im Lieferumfang inbegriffen. Eine Tube Wärmeleitpaste darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen. Leider fehlen dem Set zusätzliche kleine Kühlkörper, die bei aktuellen Grafikkarten in einer Vielzahl von Nöten sind. Die Gebrauchsanweisung ist bebildert und zeigt die Montage Schritt für Schritt. Die Anleitung ist dabei auch in gutem Deutsch verfasst, was heute leider nicht immer selbstverständlich ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Aufbau als Düsenkühler*Die Ausführung des HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition basiert auf dem erfolgreichen CPU-Kühler Nexxxos XP X² Highflow. So erfolgt die Ausführung auch beim HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition als Düsenkühler. Daher ergibt sich der bekannte Aufbau: der Deckel aus schwarzem POM, der als Aufnahme für die Anschlüsse dient und eine Vorkammer für den Mittelteil schafft. Der Mittelteil selbst ist vernickelt und beschleunigt den Wasserstrom durch zahlreiche kleine Düsen in Form von Bohrungen mit geringem Querschnitt. Das Wasser trifft anschließend auf die kupferne Bodenplatte. Diese ist mit einer Kühlstruktur in Form von feinen Finnen versehen und sandgestrahlt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Testsystem*Die Montage führen wir Schritt für Schritt an einer AMD/Ati Radeon HD4870/512 durch. Die restlichen Komponenten des Testsystems sind schnell aufgezählt: Als CPU nutzen wir einen Core i7-920 mit Standardtakt, welcher auf dem EVGA Classified Mainboard nebst 6 GiByte DDR3-1600 Speicher (CL7-7-7-20-1T) seinen Platz findet. Die Kühlung übernimmt hierbei der NH-U12P von Noctua in der brandneuen SE2-Version. Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an Noctua für die Unterstützung. Für die Spannungsversorgung ist ein Bequiet Straightpower Netzteil mit 650 Watt Leistung zuständig. ​ *Wasserkreislauf*Um die reine Leistung der Kühler zu messen befinden sich außer der Grafikkarte keine weiteren Hitzequellen im Testkreislauf. Eine  Laing DDC-1T, welche mit einem Watercool DDC-Tank LT bestückt ist, ist für die Beförderung des reinen destillierten Wassers zum Kühler zuständig. Nach dem Kühler durchläuft das Wasser noch den Radiator. Hier kommt ein Hardwarelabs Blackice SR1 240 mit zwei Noctua NF-P12 Lüftern zum Einsatz. Diese regeln wir mittels Adaptern auf fünf, sieben und zwölf Volt. Die Verschlauchung erfolgt mittels 13/10mm Schläuchen der Firma TFC Feser und dazu passenden Schraubanschlüssen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unsere Radiator/Lüfter-Kombination aus Blackice SR1 240 und zwei Noctua NF-P12 Lüftern bildet die Basis für derart tiefe Temperaturen an der GPU. Die individuell erreichbaren Werte hängen natürlich von der Leistung eures Kühlkreislaufes ab.​ *Montage*Für die Montage empfiehlt sich unabhängig von der verwendeten Grafikkarte folgendes Vorgehen:
Nach der Demontage des Serienkühlers wird am Missouri die passende Blende montiert. Welche Blende ihr verwenden müsst, entnehmt ihr folgender Tabelle: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|

*Blende 1:*
 besitzt nur vier Bohrungen mit 86mm Diagonale.
Grafikkarten: u. a. Geforce GTX 260, GTX 275, GTX 280, GTX 285 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


|

*Blende 2: *
besitzt acht Bohrungen mit 75 und 81mm Diagonale.
Grafikkarten: 81 mm Diagonale: u. a. Geforce 8800 (G80); 75 mm Diagonale: u. a. Geforce 6800, Geforce 7600, Geforce 7800 (außer GS), Geforce 7900, Geforce 7950, Geforce 8600, Geforce 8800 (G92), Geforce 9600, Geforce 9800, Geforce GTS 250, Radeon X1800, Radeon X1900, Radeon X1950, Radeon HD 2900, Radeon HD 3800, Radeon HD 4800, Radeon HD 5800 Hierzu findet sich leider keinerlei Information in der Montageanleitung. In die passenden Bohrungen werden nun die Abstandhalter eingeschraubt. Hierbei solltet ihr sehr vorsichtig vorgehen um das kurze Gewinde nicht zu beschädigen.
Nachdem die Grafikkarte gereinigt wurde, muss die GPU mit einer dünnen Schicht Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen werden und der Kühler auf der GPU platziert werden. Anschließend müsst ihr den Kühler nur noch von hinten mithilfe von Unterlegscheiben und Federn verschrauben. Es bietet sich an die Schrauben wechselnd über Kreuz anzuziehen, um ein Verkannten des Kühlers auszuschließen. Danach verrät ein kurzer Blick seitlich auf die Karte ob der Kühler sitzt. Sicherheitsfanatiker demontieren den Kühler nochmals und kontrollieren den Abdruck der Wärmeleitpaste.

Wir empfehlen Euch darüber hinaus unser Einbauvideo im Anhang dieses Artikels anzuschauen.​*Problem Spannungswandler/Ram*Aktuelle High-End-Grafikkarten brauchen eine gute Spannungsversorgung für GPU und Speicher. Hier kommt eine Vielzahl an leistungsfähigen Mosfets und Spulen zum Einsatz. Ein Betrieb kann ohne Kühlkörper trotz eines starken Luftstromes durch Überhitzung schnell zu Schäden an der Grafikkarte führen. Daher solltet ihr euch schon im Vorfeld Gedanken über passende Kühler machen. Es ist von Nöten alle Chips, die mit dem Standardkühler Kontakt hatten mit einem Kühlkörper zu versehen. Solltet ihr keinen starken Luftstrom in Eurem Gehäuse haben, muss ein zusätzlicher Lüfter einen aktiven Luftstrom erzeugen, um Überhitzung vorzubeugen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*Leistungsermittlung*Wir messen die Temperatur der VPU einmal im Idlebetrieb (Windows XP Desktop) und einmal unter Volllast, welche wir durch Furmark v.1.7 (1.280 x 1.024, 8xMSAA) erzeugen. Die Temperaturwerte werden abgelesen, sobald sich die Temperatur auf ein stabiles Niveau eingependelt hat und über längere Zeit keine Änderung mehr eintritt.
Zusätzlich ermitteln wir zum jeweiligen Zeitpunkt die Wassertemperatur und messen mit einem  Infrarotthermometer auf der Rückseite der Grafikkarte die Temperatur der VPU und Spannungswandler.
Zum Vergleich schicken wir den Referenzkühler mit in die Tests. Diesen betreiben wir einmal mit automatischer Lüftersteuerung und einmal mit manuell eingestellten, ohrenbetäubenden 100% Leistung.​*Leistung in Zahlen*Bei einem Blick in die Diagramme wird schnell klar: Der Testkandidat liefert erstklassige Werte ab, der Referenzkühler ist in fast allen Disziplinen hoffnungslos unterlegen. Messen wir mit automatischer Lüftersteuerung unserer HD4870 unter Volllast im Furmark 85°C (die Platinenrückseite wird hierbei über 90°C warm), schafft es der HF38 Missouri PCGH-Edition hier auf sagenhafte 34-36°C (Platinenrückseite 48-53°C). Auch ein auf 100% geregelter Referenzkühler mit ohrenbetäubendem Lärm hat hiergegen mit rund 49°C, respektive 55°C auf der Platinenrückseite, nichts entgegen zu setzen.

Der einzige Nachteil des HF 38 Missouri lässt sich bei genauerem Hinschauen auch in unseren Diagrammen erkennen. Die Spannungswandler erfahren in unserem Test mittels eines schnellrotierenden 80mm-Lüfters Kühlung. Der Referenzkühler schafft bei maximaler Leistung aber deutlich bessere Temperaturen an den Spannungswandlern, wie unsere Messungen zeigen. Der Vollständigkeit halber: Im Vergleich zur automatischen Lüftersteuerung ist Alphacools GPU-only-Kühler in Kombination mit Kühlblech und Lüfter abermals besser und die Temperaturen liegen durchweg im grünen Bereich.  Wer allerdings an der Spannungsschraube seiner Grafikkarte dreht, sollte speziell die VRM-Temperaturen im Blick haben, oder gleich zu einem Vollwasserkühler greifen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Vollständigkeit halber auch noch die erreichten Wassertemperaturen im Spoiler:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Wartung*Da es sich beim HF38 Missouri um einen Düsenkühler handelt, ist es von Zeit zu Zeit notwendig die Düsenplatte bzw. Kühlstruktur auf Fremdkörper zu überprüfen. Hierzu muss der Kühler komplett von der Karte demontiert werden und anschließend in seine Einzelteile zerlegt werden. Dafür müsst ihr nur die vier Schrauben an der Oberseite demontieren und könnt anschließend alle Teile reinigen. Beim Zusammenbau ist allerdings Vorsicht angesagt. Der Deckel muss mit den Vorkammern passend auf die Düsenplatte gelegt werden. Wird diese 90 Grad verdreht montiert, ist kein Wasserdurchfluss mehr möglich. Die Kühlung würde also komplett versagen. Eine Verdrehsicherung oder Markierung am Kühler fehlt leider.​*Fazit*Einerseits glänzt Alphacools HF 38 Missouri PCGH-Edition mit einer sehr hohen Kompatibilität, zeichnet sich zudem durch einen geringen Preis aus und bietet im Vergleich zu manchem Komplettkühler eine einfache Montage. Andererseits stehen gerade bei aktuellen High-End-Pixelbeschleunigern aus dem Hause Nvidia einige Denksportaufgaben an: Wie kühle ich die Spannungswandler zuverlässig und was muss ich überhaupt alles kühlen? Außerdem kann leider nicht komplett auf einen Luftstrom verzichtet werden, da die kleinen Kühlkörper im rein passiven Betrieb mit den heißen Spannungswandlern und Speicherchips überfordert sind. Hier muss also ein aktiver Luftstrom mithilfe eines Lüfters erzeugt werden. Die Leistung dagegen spricht Bände: Deutlich leiser (entsprechender Radiator vorausgesetzt) lassen sich erstklassige Werte erzielen. Im Vergleich zu Komplettkühlern, die meist einen Aufbau als herkömmlicher Kanalkühler aufweisen, ist der HF 38 Missouri PCGH-Edition ebenfalls potenter. Ein Vergleichstest auf AMD/ATis HD5800-Serie in naher Zukunft soll hier noch etwas mehr Klarheit bringen.

So empfiehlt sich der Kühler lediglich für User, die durch häufige Kühlerwechsel von der hohen Kompatibilität Gebrauch machen. Auch Besitzer einer HD4870 oder 4890 werden – Zusatzlüfter vorausgesetzt – Spass an dem Missouri finden. Hier kann das alte Kühlblech einfach weiterverwendet werden und die Kühlleistung lässt sich für einen geringen Aufpreis stark verbessern. Besitzer einer GTX 2xx Grafikkarte sollten dagegen gleich zu einem Komplettkühler greifen.​*Einbauvideo*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rte0L7iauIU
Ein Klick auf "HD" zeigt euch das Video in der höheren Auflösung. 
_
Ein weiterer Hinweis: alle Arbeiten geschehen auf eigene Gefahr!_​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein herzliches Dankeschön an Alphacool, Aquatuning, Noctua und Caseking für die Unterstützung.​


----------



## McZonk (16. Oktober 2009)

Bilderspeicher


----------



## Klutten (16. Oktober 2009)

Wow, ich bin beeindruckt. Noch nie habe ich so geile Diagramme gesehen - die sind echt stimmig. 

Schade, dass der Test nicht an seinem eigentlichen Bestimmungsort gelandet ist, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass er auch hier tolles Feedback bekommen wird.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. Oktober 2009)

Richtig geiler Test Chris! Respekt die Grafiken und die bilder sind genial. da fallt es einem schon schwer bei LuKü zu bleiben^^


----------



## HollomaN (16. Oktober 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> da fällt es einem schon schwer bei LuKü zu bleiben^^


oh ja, dieser (super)test macht einem nachdenklich.

KLASSE ARBEIT


----------



## Daniel_M (16. Oktober 2009)

Sehr spannender und gut gemachter Test, danke!


----------



## McZonk (16. Oktober 2009)

Danke Euch allen. 

Einbauvideo hat beim 10 Upload nun auch mit dem langsamen Anschluss funktioniert. Viel Spass damit...


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Oktober 2009)

Das hast du super gemacht Chris...ich bin schon am überlegen ob ich mir dieses Waküteil kaufen werde...mein jetziger GPU only nervt gewaltig..die Anschlüsse liegen bescheiden...könntest du zu den Anschlüssen noch was sagen:

liegen diese so das man ausserhalb des Kartenrands die Anschlüsse anbringen kann. Ist der Kühler einfach in den Kreislauf zu integrieren?


----------



## McZonk (16. Oktober 2009)

Dankeschön! Bilder sagen üblicherweise mehr als 1000 Worte. Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme den Kühler in den Kreislauf zu integrieren. Auch nicht mit HD5870 und kleinen Kühlkörpern auf den Speichern. Das einzig wichtige ist auf die Durchflussrichtung zu achten, da wir hier ja einen Düsenkühler haben.


----------



## Icke&Er (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss sagen einer der besten Test`s den ich hier je gesehen(und sogar gesehen) habe!

RESPEKT!

Mach weiter so!

MFG


----------



## KingPiranhas (16. Oktober 2009)

Tolles Video und Test, nur klang es stellenweise so als hätte der Moderator einfach keinen Bock darauf gehabt.


----------



## MetallSimon (16. Oktober 2009)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Tolles Video und Test, nur klang es stellenweise so als hätte der Moderator einfach keinen Bock darauf gehabt.


ja das srimmt alledings
aber ansonsten ist dieser test wirklich einer der besten überhaupt


----------



## Gast3737 (16. Oktober 2009)

McZonk schrieb:


> Dankeschön! Bilder sagen üblicherweise mehr als 1000 Worte. Ich hatte keinerlei Probleme den Kühler in den Kreislauf zu integrieren. Auch nicht mit HD5870 und kleinen Kühlkörpern auf den Speichern. Das einzig wichtige ist auf die Durchflussrichtung zu achten, da wir hier ja einen Düsenkühler haben.


achso..Theoretisch kann man den Kühler ja in alle 4 Himmelsrichtungen montieren. Weil auf den Fotos die ich von dir grade im Post gesehen habe würde dieser Kühler wohl für mich besser kommen..aber diese olle Reverenzkühlerplatte dran lassen ist schon extrem hässlich..Naja es gibt ja noch meinen Werkzeugkasten da sind ohne Ende Heatsinks drin..


----------



## McZonk (16. Oktober 2009)

KingPiranhas schrieb:


> Tolles Video und Test, nur klang es stellenweise so als hätte der Moderator einfach keinen Bock darauf gehabt.


Pah, das war teilweise halb 8 Uhr morgens


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2009)

solider Test 

Lässt sich der Kühler eigentlich in beliebiger Ausrichtung verbauen, also auch z.B. mit nach rechts weisenden Anschlüssen

Und worin unterscheidet er sich vom Nexxos?/Lassen sich Teile zwischen beiden Produkten hin- und herwechseln? (ähnlich Heatkiller GPU/NB 2.x Reihe, die bis auf den Deckel baugleich waren, so dass man sich z.B. Mainboardkühler mit seitlichen Anschlüssen zusammenstellen konnte)


----------



## McZonk (18. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> solider Test


thx!



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lässt sich der Kühler eigentlich in beliebiger Ausrichtung verbauen, also auch z.B. mit nach rechts weisenden Anschlüssen


Lässt sich das so pauschal sagen? Vom Aufbau des Kühlers her ja. Aber keiner garantiert dir, dass deine Grafikkarte genug Platz für die Anschlüsse hat (Thema: Spannungswandlerkühler/Speicherkühler etc).


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und worin unterscheidet er sich vom Nexxos?/Lassen sich Teile zwischen beiden Produkten hin- und herwechseln? (ähnlich Heatkiller GPU/NB 2.x Reihe, die bis auf den Deckel baugleich waren, so dass man sich z.B. Mainboardkühler mit seitlichen Anschlüssen zusammenstellen konnte)


theo. nur im Deckel. An der Stelle sollte man das aber mit dem Alphacool-Support verifizieren. PN an Dietz


----------



## nobbi77 (18. Oktober 2009)

Guter Test
Wenn meine Gigabytes nicht so wollen, habe ich ja dann schon ne alternative Wakü für meine 4850X2.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (25. November 2009)

Sehr schöner test.
eine Frage:
Funktioniert der kühler auch mit einer Radeon HD 5770?


----------



## McZonk (25. November 2009)

Jap, auf ein Referenzdesign der 5770 sollte er passen. Zur Sicherheit kannst du nochmal die Lochabstände (Diagonale) nachmessen und vergleichen.


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (25. November 2009)

Hab jetzt Bilder gesehen in denen unter dem kühler der 5770 auf dem speicher schon passivkühler sind, stimmt das?
und was für spawa kühler kann man empfehlen?


----------



## McZonk (25. November 2009)

Ja, die 5770 hat ein Kühlblech für die Rams. Das müsstest du einfach probieren, ob es neben dem Kühler mit Anschlüssen passt. Bei den Spawas gilt: Im Grunde das was passt.


----------



## KingPiranhas (25. November 2009)

@Fresh-Dumbledore für 10€ mehr gibt es bald nen Komplettkühler von EK. Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC5770 Black Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-FC5770 Black Acetal 12321 oder Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - EK Water Blocks EK-FC5770 White Acetal EK Water Blocks EK-FC5770 White Acetal 12322


----------



## Fresh-Dumbledore (25. November 2009)

ich mag ek nicht 
aber der hf 38 könnte das richtige für mich, müsste nur noch wissen wo ich passende ram,spawa kühler herkriege. bei caseking hab ich nur 2 verschiedene sets gefunden von dennen ich nicht viel im internet gefunden hab.

Kann mir jemand solche Kühler empfehlen?


----------



## Xylezz (16. Dezember 2009)

Wann kommen denn ca Tests auf der HD5850? 

MfG Xy


----------



## McZonk (16. Dezember 2009)

Eh schon längst passiert, s. Signatur  Auch das geht, ist aber absolut grenzwertig.


----------



## Xylezz (16. Dezember 2009)

Argh ich schussel ^^ Hab deinen Test ja schon x-mal gelesen und sogar kommentiert....ich vollpfosten ;>


----------



## BeachBoy08 (5. Januar 2010)

Schön dass ich den Thread auch mal finde. 
Nun hab ich endlich einen Kühler für meine XFX HD4870  nur leider ist der bei Aquatuning nicht lieferbar, bei geizhals.at kann ich ihn leider auch nicht finden...

Naja danke für den Test McZonk und vor allem für das tolle Video.


----------



## McZonk (6. Januar 2010)

Dann schau doch mal im Alphacool eigenen Webshop Alphacool HF 38 Missouri PCGH - Edition .


----------



## Taitan (10. April 2010)

Ich hab seit heute diesen Kühler und kann die Kühlleistung nur bestätigen. Sehr gut!

Aber ein echter Kritikpunkt sind die Abstandshalter....da bei meinem Exemplar wohl jedes Gewinde der Lochblende schief gebohrt wurde, war die Montage eine schöne Fummelei.


----------



## mr_sleeve (10. April 2010)

Bei mir auch, normal klappt das immer reibungslos, aber hier war das eindrehen ein aufwand... hätten sie wirklich besser lösen können - nein müssen !


----------



## hakan_2 (10. April 2010)

Für die 5770 bei mir schauen 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/94058-hd5770-und-alternative-kuehler-2.html

Hab ne Frage, ich könnte bei mir den den Passiven Kühlblech raus machen den ich Bearbeitet habe und die blauen Kühler kaufen, wo gibts die einzeln zu Kaufen ?

Wäre nett wenn mir einer den Link schickt.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. April 2010)

Taitan schrieb:


> Ich hab seit heute diesen Kühler und kann die Kühlleistung nur bestätigen. Sehr gut!
> 
> Aber ein echter Kritikpunkt sind die Abstandshalter....da bei meinem Exemplar wohl jedes Gewinde der Lochblende schief gebohrt wurde, war die Montage eine schöne Fummelei.


Bei mir haben diese weißen Abstandshalter aus Plastik komischerweise gefehlt... 
Naja und weil ich unbedingt das Teil schon einbauen wollte hab ich einfach die 4 Befestigungsschrauben gekürzt, DAS war dann ne schöne Fummelei mit anfädeln.


----------



## Digger (17. Mai 2010)

hey, mczonk,

könntest du bitte mal ein bild machen von dem kühler wo nur dieses edelstahl top ab ist.

würd gern wissen ob man es gegebenfalls gegen plexi tauschen könnte.


danke schonmal


----------



## McZonk (17. Mai 2010)

Der Kühler verrichtet gerade auf Fermi Testrunden. Lass Dir aber gesagt sein: kann man. Ist nur eine dünne Aluminium(afair)-Platte.


----------



## Digger (17. Mai 2010)

das is ja cool.
ich denke auch dass man es kann. wär aber toll wenn du beim nächsten umbau dran denkst den kleinen mal auseinanderzuschrauben.

würd auch gerne wissen was man dann sieht und ob es sich lohnen würde.


----------



## McZonk (17. Mai 2010)

Ich versuch mal dran zu denken.

Reicht dir dieses Bild hier nicht? Im POM musst du dir eine passende Vertiefung für die Aluplatte vorstellen. That`s all 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...acool-hf38-missouri-pcgh-edition-gross004.jpg


----------



## Digger (17. Mai 2010)

hm also siehts auf der anderen seite nicht anders aus ? 

schade


----------



## McZonk (17. Mai 2010)

Ich mach dir baldmöglichst Bilder. Ich glaube das ist einfacher . Die andere Seite ist geschlossen, hier finden sich 4 Bohrungen für die Schrauben und es laufen keine Kanäle. Da ist einfach nur eine Vertiefung für die Aluplatte eingefräst (reines Optikteil!).


----------



## Slipknot79 (20. November 2010)

McZonk, hast du den Kühlkörper gerade rumliegen? Ich bin am Überlegen ob ich das Teil nicht auf meine 580 GTX schnallen soll und den Kühler gibts gerade im Angebot.
Es kann aber sein, dass der Kühler nen Konflikt hat mit der Kühlplatte der 580 GTX, Heatspreader und Kühlplatte haben die selbe Höhe. Wie groß sind die Abmessungen X mal Y der Kupferkontaktfläche vom Missouri?


----------



## McZonk (20. November 2010)

50x50mm. Ich hatte ihn bereits - samt Kühlplatte - auf einer GTX 480 montiert. Auf der GTX 580 spare ich mir die Action jetzt aber


----------



## Slipknot79 (20. November 2010)

wtf, um 2mm zu groß oder ich schleife die Kanten vom Missouri ab , zum Glück ist Kupfer weich   Naja danke dir fürs Messen


----------

